# Senior dog and changes in bathroom habits



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

I feel guilty even complaining. My girl is 12 years old. She is a little stiff sometimes, but otherwise in great shape. She still likes to play and can even get a bit wild. I know there are other topics regarding bathroom issues. I think mine may be a little different. "Annie" used to be able to hold it forever. Now she can't. I think part of the problem is that she doesn't realize she can't hold it so long. I let her out more frequently. She is the type of dog that I need to make sure actually goes out and does her business. She is just as apt to go out and come back in. Lately, Annie walks to the door and before I have a chance to open it, she craps on the floor. This is why I prefer not to wait for her to tell me. It is never messy and this is not a frequent occurance. While she has, on occaision, urinated on the floor, the BM accidents are more prevalent. It is not a big deal for me to let her out frequently, or to clean the floor - during the day. Night has become a problem. 

We let Annie out as late as possible, before bed. If she starts to stir, we feel we should let her out. Lately, it has gone from once a night to twice a night. We aren't getting much sleep. I am afraid that this is becoming a habit for Annie, more than an actual need.
She was up at 3:30 this morning to go outside. We just got two feet of snow here, so that isn't helping. She got up again a few hours later. I told her to lay down. She listened and she did not have an accident.

How can I figure out if she really needs to go out at night? Should I just put newspaper by the door and not worry about it? I hate to do that. I know she can't help it, but we are really tired.

Any and all suggestions welcome. 
Thanks!
Jan


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

This seems to happen with seniors, I have seen the posts, but haven't reached that stage yet. You might be able to read some more threads in the senior section and find similar instances.

When we get to that stage here, some of the things I'll do is have a current blood panel run, reevaluate the diet and see if there is anything that needs to be changed, have the chiropractor and/or acupuncturist give some treatments and see if that affects things.

Would it help if you took her for a walk before bedtime, to get things "moving" and eliminated? I find that the dogs here will have more frequent and regular bowel movements when they are walked versus just being let out. Max in particularly is like your girl, he has to be told to do his business, he's too distracted otherwise.

Here's a similar thread: 
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=1294218&page=1#Post1294218


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

since most gsd's end up having arthritis of the spine and things get closed up in the lower spine, sometimes they lose feeling in the back end and don't know they have to go........i have seen this happen with all mine........
Lisa, does have a great suggestion, walk later at night, maybe feed earlier, so on the last late walk things should happen.sometimes it won't always work that way, but it should help some....also, senior have changes in their digestive systems, so adding certain digestive aids may help the poop consistancy.

debbie


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Thank you for the suggestions. Annie has food allergies. She used to do well on the OLD Canidae formula. Not so well with the change a few years ago. She does well on the fish based formulas - Wellness Core - since I am unable to get the Orijen. At least her poops are normal and not messy.

The walk, before bed, is a great idea. Unfortuately, we are buried under two feet of snow right now. Besides, I broke my foot in three places. (one night when I was going down the steps to let Annie out.) But - the snow will melt. My foot will heal and I will definitely try the walk.

I will check out the other threads. Thank you so much.
Jan


----------



## marksteven (Aug 2, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: debbiebsince most gsd's end up having arthritis of the spine and things get closed up in the lower spine, sometimes they lose feeling in the back end and don't know they have to go........i have seen this happen with all mine........
> Lisa, does have a great suggestion, walk later at night, maybe feed earlier, so on the last late walk things should happen.sometimes it won't always work that way, but it should help some....also, senior have changes in their digestive systems, so adding certain digestive aids may help the poop consistancy.
> 
> debbie



That was the exact same scenerio with my first GSD. Making things worse was the fact that he was on so much Tramadol, he walked around like a zombie and couldnt control himself overnite. adding some hills Prescription Diet W/D seemed to help alittle at least making clean up of accidents more tolorable.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Thank you Mark. My girl isn't on meds, yet, that cause problems. She will be due for her next physical soon, so I will be sure to check everything with the vet. Just wish it was possible to slow down the aging process.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

No plans for vaccination, right????


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

i would definitely not be giving vaccinations at that age............


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

If your schedule change doesn't work, I found that piddle pads are very absorbent. Barker the Elder used these under her butt when she slept for the last few months of her life (she was over 14 when she died.) She may accept them as a target by the door.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Thanks for heads-up on the vaccines. I hadn't even been thinking about that, but you're right. 

I could definitely try the piddle pads. 

My husband travels a lot. He has been home, since I broke my foot. I'm thinking, when he has to start traveling again, Annie and I will sleep downstairs. It will be closer to the door and neither one of us will have to do steps.


----------



## Trina (Sep 11, 2009)

We had a similar problem with our 12 yr old Akita. Once a day, I'd find a little brown ball in the house (at least it made for easy cleanup.) It would often happen while he was napping. I attributed it to a bit of senility, but when we took him in for a checkup shortly after it started happening, our vet gave him the, um, finger test, and said something to the effect that the muscles back there just weren't what they used to be, so it was basically just falling out.

Since most of my house has tile flooring and the poo was small & neat, it was really a minor issue.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Thank you. It could be something like that. Funny, I had thought a bit of senility too. I asked her if she was losing her mind. She just cocked her head at me. Like you said, the clean up isn't that bad.


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

its definitely a combo of muscle loss and loss of feeling in the back end............its much better if they at least have firm stools for easy clean up.......
it does happen alot when they are sleeping...or if they are getting up putting strain on things.etc ...alot like senior people they lose control of the bladder and bowels.........but at least people can wear diapers............i supposed the dogs could to, but a messier clean up with all that hair.........


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Thank you for all the responses. This has definitely made me more aware of probable causes. All in all - the old girl is doing pretty darn good. (I agree with you Debbie - definitely going to skip the doggie diapers.)

Jan


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

The meds used for spay incontinence help keep the round muscles of the opening more firm. I was wondering, if they help on the liquid side, they could potentially help on the solid side as well. It might be worth a try.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

A doggie door might slve this problem too.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Yeah, A doggie door would definitely have helped this morning. Doggie made it to the door. I didn't. Oh well! At least it was an easy clean up.


----------



## GSD10 (May 20, 2007)

This was another senior phase that I wasn't aware of in advance and took some time to accept that my boy is aging. Mas has regular bouts of loss of control of his bowels. Mostly is happens during the night, on his bed. 

Seeing the chiropractor has helped, maybe there is one in your area that your girl can see??

I have also taken to walking the dogs later in the evening and usually this helps, sometimes not. Luckily I too have hard wood floor and tile so clean up is not that bad. I just feel bad because Mas looks so confused.


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

i don't know if a doggie door would help that much in alot of these senior cases, since they sometimes don't know when they have to go, thats why alot of times it sneaks out at night, or other times..........


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Well, I am happy to report that we had no accidents over night. Also - she did not request to go out in the wee hours of the morning. She made it ALL night. 

When there is an accident, I too am thankful that she makes it to the tile, or wood floor and stool is well formed. So far - it has not escalated to her losing control while sleeping. That is good, but I will prepare myself

I can most certainly find a chiropractor. I'm sure there are some in my area. Debbie you are probably right. I'm not even sure the old girl would use a doggie door. Not likely I'd be putting one in at this late date. Besides, I like to keep track of her bathroom habits, so I understand what is going on with her - even if I have to clean the floor.

Thank you everyone!
Jan


----------



## Woodreb (Oct 27, 2008)

I just wanted to add this. 

My old girl Rica started out this way - sort of realizing at the last minute that she had to go and sometimes not making it outside. It did deteriorate after a while to not knowing that she had to go and often going in her sleep at night. When it got to that point, I used 2-3 of the piddle pads under her and that helped a lot with clean up (at least when she wasn't restless and would work her way off the pads).


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

I have an update on the senior doggie poo problems. Obviously, it took me a long time to figure this out. Annie eats one meal in the morning. Sometimes she had no accidents over night. Other times, she had me up anywhere from 1:00AM - 5:00AM - usually not making it and I was following a trail of poo to the door.

The light bulb FINALLY turned on. (I'm a slow kid.) I wondered what would happen if I changed her feeding time. I started feeding her later in the day. No more night time accidents. (At least not yet.) YAY! I am starting to get some sleep now. Oh yeah - No more day time accidents either.


----------

